
Ask HN: How to validate an idea using a landing page - noworking
The problem I want to solve: hassle free photo printing app.<p>I know that there&#x27;s tons of apps like that but there&#x27;s only websites in my country that allow you to do this and they&#x27;re not the most user friendly sites especially on mobile.<p>To avoid building something people don&#x27;t want I built a landing page with minimal content and just links to app stores which open up an email signup form when clicked.<p>I&#x27;ve google ads for a couple of days so far and this is how the funnel is looking currently: 13.19% (google ad to landing page visit), 32.56% (landing page visit to cta click), 28.57% (cta click to leaving your email) and overall 1.23% (ad impression  to leaving email). This is from a low budget google ads campaign: ~300 ad impressions, ~40 ad clicks, 14 cta clicks, 4 emails.<p>Issue is that that I have no clue how to interpret these numbers, I understand that 3 days is not a lot, but I&#x27;m not sure what should be my goals with this landing page.<p>My goals for the business: employ a single person to handle operations (printing, shipping) full time.<p>Having this basic landing page should I be:<p>* Looking into different marketing channels to measure how many customers I could get? (google ads estimate ~2k clicks per month)<p>* Validating if there&#x27;s enough interest in general? (conversion should be above x%?)<p>* Something else?
======
bwb
Hmmm, that is a hard one.

My suggestion would be to do customer dev calls with target customers and
really make sure you are solving a pain point and talk to them and get a feel
for it. *Search on youtube for some great videos from YC.

Barring that you could look at the cost of acquiring a customer if this is
more a question of how to attract them. IE, if you have to pay $10 in PPC to
acquire one customer when and how will you be profitable?

------
rajacombinator
Can you try talking to the people who left their emails? Leaving an email is a
nice sign from savvy users. But in some countries it might not mean much. Your
other pipeline numbers look pretty great to me based on personal experience
running AdWords campaigns. But I’m far from an expert.

